# Do you Blame your tools?



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Its been said " It is a poor craftsman who blames his tools". Opinions? Of course im refering to when something goes wrong.:whistling


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Certainly there are times where the tool can be to blame for a mistake. The difference comes in when you attempt to keep the mistake and let it slide, or if you make another one of _whatever_.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Only when I used to use "poor" Craftsman tools.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> Certainly there are times where the tool can be to blame for a mistake. The difference comes in when you attempt to keep the mistake and let it slide, or if you make another one of _whatever_.


 Yup,i agree


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Try going an extra job on a dulling circular saw blade. "I swear I held the saw straight!", as the blade travels all over the place.
Steve


----------



## Gold Tie (Feb 26, 2008)

I blame my tools for making me poor....


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Well....YA...it's the tool...I mean it's not me right? right? :whistling
I was only holding the saw - it was doing all the cutting.:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Right after I blame the tool, or lack of a tool, I go buy a new one. It can't make you money if you don't own it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sooner Pesek (Jan 31, 2009)

Gold Tie said:


> I blame my tools for making me poor....


 
Ain't that the TRUTH!!!!:laughing::whistling


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

first i blame the helper,even though im the cutter!:laughing:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

D.Foster said:


> Its been said " It is a poor craftsman who blames his tools". Opinions? Of course im refering to when something goes wrong.:whistling


sometimes the tool is to blame. the poor craftsman blames his tools *all the time.*


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

Never, I refuse to call my guys "tools". I don't swing that way:cowboy:.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

A TRUE Craftsman...........Can make ANY Tool work for him! 

Computers do NOT make mistakes.

GIGO. 

Tools, like Computers, DO NOT make mistakes.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

If I ever make a mistake, I'll be able to answer this question :shifty:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

ericthehandyman said:


> if i ever make a mistake, i'll be able to answer this question :shifty:



You da man!


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Everyone makes a mistake or a slip, but in most cases, screw-ups happen when a wrong tools is used to do the job. Some guys out there are lazy to go back to the truck and get the right tool, they will try to use something that they have laying around them and that is when things get botched up. Not only things get botched up, someone can seriously get hurt. In addition it is very important keep all tools and equipment properly maintained at all time. It takes less then 5 minutes to change a blade if needed to be changed, etc.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I have never thought of blaming a tool. Maybe a good idea for the next time I screw up


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrsNR2XGh-o ...:clap:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

greg24k said:


> Everyone makes a mistake or a slip, but in most cases, screw-ups happen when a wrong tools is used to do the job. Some guys out there are lazy to go back to the truck and get the right tool, they will try to use something that they have laying around them and that is when things get botched up. Not only things get botched up, someone can seriously get hurt. In addition it is very important keep all tools and equipment properly maintained at all time. It takes less then 5 minutes to change a blade if needed to be changed, etc.



A REAL Tradesman can make ANY tool (within means and shape) perform that Task at Hand!


But I DO NOT disagree with your post!


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I always blame my tools. It couldn't be anything I did.


----------

